# Degree for HK?



## leecottrill (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi guys
What's been your experience on needing a degree to get work in Hong Kong?

I have an economics degree but my partner has no degree. 

We both want to move to Hong Kong in next couple of years for a new life experience. All views welcome!

Lee


----------



## Supernoodles (Feb 4, 2013)

It is extremely difficult unless your partner has good/niche/special experience.
Governments (generally) only issue working visas for positions that locals cannot fulfill as they do not want to be taking jobs away from locals. 
Bear in mind, the term locals in this case will include the dependents of expats, expat children who have grown up and looking for work as well as the thousands of overseas born/raised chinese kids who come to HK for work and play so basically, speaking English alone isn't enough.


----------

